# Remote connection to server



## for.ggame.playing (May 30, 2020)

Hi there I am curious whether there are built-in(or recommended tools without 3rd party installed) packages for remote connection between freebsd 12.1 release( kde desktop installed) to linux(ubuntu) and/or freebsd servers.
Please also show me how to enable certain ports to allow such connectivity and block others.


----------



## jmos (May 30, 2020)

Usually SSH is used for remote logins on unix-like servers. It is shipped with FreeBSD; And if I remember corectly you'll be asked during the installation process if you want to enable a SSH server on your FreeBSD machine…

On Linux distributions you'll have to install it manually - as far I know it's not installed when you choose something like "base system only".

Basic stuff to use (Open)SSH (and /or enable the server thing later) can be found in the FreeBSD handbook.


----------



## tOsYZYny (May 30, 2020)

In /etc/rc.conf, you'll need to add this line:
sshd_enable="YES"

to enable SSH.

Depending on your authentication type, you'll need to copy over SSH public keys or enable password authentication and do the same on the client side.


----------

